# went bush



## gunny (Apr 5, 2010)

Like it says i went bush for a few days also saw some bts and keelbacks and some stimsons but didnt get photos. photos are of the biggest blind snake ive ever seen, mertins i think, was 1.5 at least and bright yellow the photo doesnt show it but we were quite suprised at the colour. the photo with the purple flowers is where we found the mertins. and last photo i would like identified please. also we saw at least 6 blue tongues and a frilly.
one of the worst outings yet but still saw alot of wildlife.


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 5, 2010)

The monitor is a Sand Monitor mate, not a Mertens.


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 5, 2010)

Given the colour, size, and the habitat it is found in I would say the monitor is a Yellow Spotted Monitor _Varanus panoptes_ and not a Sand Monitor


----------



## gunny (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks mate i dont know my monitors very well the tail looked pretty flat was a very healthy very bright and fiery critter anyway.


----------



## NoURdeadRight (Apr 5, 2010)

They all look alike to the untrained eye. I saw what i believe was a rusty monitor up a tree were i live. Its not as brightly coloured as the one in a 'complete guide to reptiles' but thats what i think it was. Couldn't shake him down. he would have made a nice pet. only joking thats cruel.
Nice to see the toads havn't wiped them out.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dont know my monitors at all but love the pic.
stupid question but why does the last snake pic have blood? on it?


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah your right. But same same really..


----------



## gunny (Apr 5, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> Dont know my monitors at all but love the pic.
> stupid question but why does the last snake pic have blood? on it?


 
it was road kill near mt carbine


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice shots, is that frog from Mt Carbine? Its either Mixophyes carbinensis or Mixophyes coggeri.


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 6, 2010)

does certainly look like a v. panoptes could however be a large goulds monitor to


----------



## gunny (Apr 6, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> Nice shots, is that frog from Mt Carbine? Its either Mixophyes carbinensis or Mixophyes coggeri.


 
The frog was found near kuranda


----------



## gus11 (Apr 6, 2010)

your last photo is a black whip


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 6, 2010)

gunny said:


> The frog was found near kuranda


 
In that case it is likely to be Cogger's Barred Frog (_Mixophyes coggeri_). _M. coggeri_ has a mottled band down the dorsal surface while the other two species up in FNQ have a continuous band. Thats a nice looking V. panoptes too.


----------



## spanna_spamload (Apr 6, 2010)

yep a yellow spotted monitor


----------



## gunny (Apr 6, 2010)

gus11 said:


> your last photo is a black whip


 
Thanks thats what we thought it was but weren't sure.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice pictures mate. The monitor is definatly _Varanus panoptes _and I'm not positive but I think the snake is a Black Whip Snake.


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 6, 2010)

Top stuff, that's one huge Blind Snake. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good finds. That blind snake was a big one.

Regards,
David


----------



## gunny (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks all. The monitor was found just above Laura thought you might like a location.


----------



## eipper (Apr 7, 2010)

the last one the greater black whip Demansia papuanus

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## StephenZozaya (Apr 7, 2010)

The goanna is definitely _Varanus panoptes_, not _V. gouldii_. It is way too robust to be _gouldii_ and the throat marking are typical_ panoptes_.

Stephen


----------



## craig (May 6, 2010)

For anyone who's interested an easy way to differentiate a Panoptes from a Gouldii is that Panoptes have bands to the tip of the tail where as gouldii tail bands stop. So the last quarter is usually yellow.
These two species are often misidentified for one another but its simple remembering this.


----------



## gus11 (May 7, 2010)

craig said:


> For anyone who's interested an easy way to differentiate a Panoptes from a Gouldii is that Panoptes have bands to the tip of the tail where as gouldii tail bands stop. So the last quarter is usually yellow.


I'd have to disagree with this, maybe not disagree but say that I don't think this works all the time.
eipper is right with the paupuensis, 
panoptes for the monitor
and considering the size and location, your blind snake is most likely R. ligatus
Gus


----------

